# My New Betta Baby!! Lots of Pictures!



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

After having some bad luck with my last two Bettas, I have read up and i'm trying again, This time with a Betta that might be a little more...Lucky!
A couple days ago i got a beautiful new Halfmoon that i have had my eyes on for about a week now. His name? You ask. What other name is better for my lucky fishy then..Lucky! I LOVE him to death, Even though he is a little crazy! 
It's so wierd, sometimes his body looks Silver and sometimes it looks Gold, and then other times it looks Blue! Sometimes i even watch him change colors! Does anyone know what color he is or why he changes color? 
Now, on to the many pictures!



My favortie picture that i took!











In his Petco cup!










In his Tank!










Chillin' by Spongebob!


























More Pictures!





























Sorry the Pictures are big!!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful betta!  I love it!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Holy moly, I am totally jealous!!:-D


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

He's gorgeous!!!! I love his cute little mischevious face =D He has that shiny color because he's a copper dragon, and a beautiful one at that!!!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Cool! I have always wanted a Dragon!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I frogot to ask. Do you think he will change color since he is in better living conditions? Or, do you think he will stay the color he is now?


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

he is absolutely stunning! i LOVE his color! the red in his tail is so rich with the black outlining and his silver body! :-D hes sooo pretty- im jealous ;-)


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

very nice betta! i think spongebob takes away from the calming feel of the tank.


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

HIS FINS ARE BEAUTIFUL! AHHHH! i'm like drooling over here! lol.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you everybody!

ALS1104- Thank you! I love his Red color, even though I told myself I wanted to buy a Blue Betta!

sharka91- He loves his Spongebob! Probably his favorite thing in the whole tank! I know it kind of messes up the feel of the tank, but I had to have at least one Spongebob thing in there!

jskate94- Haha! Thank you!


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

I love how betas can have personalities. Mine don't have favorite toys though. I will be getting a new sectioned tank to put them in with some plants and other stuff.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous betta!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

wow he is GORGEOUS!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

sharka91- I wish I had a divided tank! That will look so cool! I got a cool sunken Egyptian head thing today. I hope he likes it!

Fermin- Thank you!

Anitax3x- Thank you!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful fish you have there! Good luck this time around and if he shows any ill signs or you ever have questions I check the forum often so feel free to PM me


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

He is amazing! He looks similar to a boy I bought at Petsmart, exept my guy is a blue dragon, not a copper. It's so weird how two fish can look so similar but so different at the same time.

I can't wait to see your guy's fins once they've grown in! He's going to be so pretty!

Your pretty boy 









My pretty boy, his fins are still pretty short too.


----------



## MemoryKissed (Sep 6, 2011)

He is so cute!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

GreenTea-Thank you! I will!

copperarabian- Thank you! Your boy is so beautiful!! I just can't put my finger on how i they look alike, but they do in a way! I can't wait to see what he will look like in a couple months! I hope he will look as pretty as yours!

MemoryKissed- Thank you!



:-D Today during a water change i put in this really cool Egyptian head thing and it looks so cool! I LOVE Egypt and when i saw this i had to buy it strait away! I have never seen a decoration like this before! I am thinking about buying another tall plant and putting it in front of the heater. What do you think?


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

He is SO beautiful! That first pic u posted of him really shows him off! :>


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

